# Bomb Blast In Mecca Masjid (Hyderabad)



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

Five persons were killed and four others, including two children, were injured when a bomb exploded in the historic Mecca mosque in the Charminar area of the old city in Hyderabad.

Chief Minister YSR Rajasekhara Reddy said from New Delhi two more live bombs were found in the vicinity and were diffused.

The bomb exploded when thousands of people were gathered in the mosque for Friday prayers, South Zone DCP Kanta Rao said.

Source: *www.rediff.com/news/2007/may/18blast.htm

Try blaming this on the Muslims...


----------



## mediator (May 18, 2007)

Brother faraaz. I know ur sentiments, and I know how u feel all about this. Its really insane on part of people who say, "*All Muslims are terrorists*". But its also really annoying that most muslims interpret the statement, "*Most terrorists today are Muslims*" as the previous one.

I hope u know about the Malegaon blasts. Do u know who was the mastermind behind the Malegaon blasts? If not then try google.

Its really disheartening to see blasts all around like that be in temples like Akshardham or masjid like mecca. I wont be surprised if this is again an attempt by LeT to mastermind the riots and bring instabilty in the country.

Just becoz Let terrorists r 99.9% muslims, it doesn't mean we r blaming the whole community.

I see the whole issue from national point of view and not communal. This is the thing that everybody should understand including muslims. When blasts as such occur, majority of hindus too condemn it. 
But why do muslims ask for rights for themselves and their upliftment? Why don't they just ask for upliftment of poor? Why do they unite when it comes to chosing a political party? What is muslim vote? Why do they wanna implement their own set of laws called sharia laws? Isn't this a mockery of democracy?

This is the thing that all the muslims too should understand that nation comes first. But its unfortunate that many still don't think that India is their country, but Pakistan is!  

I know u wud like to reply here probably for sharia'h laws. So please read this. I had similar conversation with another muslim, but its sad that he started mocking hinduism and then when I followed the physics of "Action-Reaction", he got angry!

I don't have the time to discuss long posts right now, coz I'm too busy these days, But please remove religion from ur mind for an hour and then ponder on what I said.


----------



## nix (May 18, 2007)

@faraaz:how can you be so sure...muslims may have done it to create tensions. you remember the godhra carnage?


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

I don't want reservations for Muslims and I don't want sharia'h laws...if you have read my posts on these boards in the past you would know this. I don't have the time or the inclination to search through old threads and isolate individual posts.

But I will tell you this. Though I am not a fanatic, I go for Friday prayers. I went today too. If this blast had been in the Khuddus Saheb Eidgah in Bangalore instead of Mecca Masjid in Hyderabad, I'd be dead right now. Maybe...

That pisses me off. A lot...

Edit: @nix: Are you really THIS desperate to pin everything on Muslims?? There used to be terrorism in the world BEFORE 9/11 you little narrow minded bigot!


----------



## nix (May 18, 2007)

@chickensh!t: yes, there used to be terrorism before 9/11 but again most of this was done by muslims...c'mon you gotta accept it. there's nothing bigger than islamic terrorism..


----------



## satyamy (May 18, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Brother faraaz. I know ur sentiments, and I know how u feel all about this. Its really insane on part of people who say, "*All Muslims are terrorists*". But its also really annoying that most muslims interpret the statement, "*Most terrorists today are Muslims*" as the previous one.
> 
> I hope u know about the Malegaon blasts. Do u know who was the mastermind behind the Malegaon blasts? If not then try google.
> 
> ...


 
yes agree


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

@nix: So you want me to accept that Muslims went and blew up the Mosque in Hyderabad so they have an excuse to start riots? Or some other hare-brained reason? And nothing bigger than Islamic Terrorism?

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_National_Liberation_Army
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberation_Tigers_of_Tamil_Eelam
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_of_God

There's more things than religion going on in the world...and your opinion at the moment is a classic example of successful brainwashing by the media in cases where an individual is too damn lazy to actually READ anything with credible sources.

I called you a bigot because you are biased and irrational when presenting your views. Why exactly am I chickenshit?

Edit2: @mediator: Normally, I've disagreed with you on a lot of issues in the past, but this one time, I agree with everything you say. Doesn't mean it doesn't piss me off. Furthermore, have a look at the comments section in the source page I posted earlier. That could also explain why I am so angry right now.

Edit3: @mediator: You said majority of muslims consider Pakistan their country?? I'll have you know that if someone said this about ME personally in front of me, they'd be searching for their front teeth on the ground...


----------



## nix (May 18, 2007)

by faraaz:Try blaming this on the Muslims...

that line written by you says it all... u blaming hindu's for it.. how can you? is it based on proof? no.


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> by faraaz:Try blaming this on the Muslims...
> 
> that line written by you says it all... u blaming hindu's for it.. how can you? is it based on proof? no.



I said this BECAUSE of the following examples:
-----------------------------------------------------
	Problem
by ANIL KUMAR on May 18, 2007 04:06 PM | Hide replies

the problem of the world lies with muslims, look at any problem Phalestine, Iraq, Kashmir, Afgan or any other. you will find common is Muslim. no further comments...

    Forward  |  Report abuse

	REroblem
by sanjay choudhry on May 18, 2007 04:06 PM
Muslims are the curse of the world. This barbaric religion and its violent followers should be banned.
------------------------------------------------------

Shameless muslims - bitter truth
by asifababa on May 18, 2007 04:05 PM | Hide replies

It was the problem happened because Hyderbadi muslims were not able to understand the Bomb making technologies taught by Mohmd. Paigumbur which is in arabic. So Bomb got exploded when making inside Masjid. I think Congress Govt will make necessary arrangement to translate Bomb making technologies from Arabic to Telugu, Urdu etc and teach them in madrasas. I think this is also recommonded in Sachar committe Report. 

-------------------------------------------------------------

The list goes on...

I'm not blaming Hindus. I'm blaming all the Muslim-haters who have the audacity to suggest that Muslims are responsible for this ALSO. I mean seriously...EVERY damn thing that is happening, Muslims get blamed. EVEN this?? That just makes me sick...


----------



## cynosure (May 18, 2007)

^^Come on. Chill man. I can bet the guys who wrote all this sh1t never had any good friends from other religion and this thing sucks. 
There are many people who dont give a fcuk to these things, like me.


----------



## mediator (May 18, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Edit3: @mediator: You said *majority* of muslims consider Pakistan their country?? I'll have you know that if someone said this about ME personally in front of me, they'd be searching for their front teeth on the ground...





> This is the thing that all the muslims too should understand that nation comes first. But its unfortunate that *many* still don't think that India is their country, but Pakistan is!


 many!=majority

Ur post #9
U shud understand why people say such thing! I'm glad ur not biased in favour of shariah laws. These blasts happen in Pakistan too and that too in Masjids. Who r the people behind it? 

U shud understand that wherever Muslims ask for rights for themselves and shariah laws to be implemented the communal problem starts sparking up. U say, u disagreed with me in past. I know u did and I know y u did.
But in the past whateva I said has a meaning too. Bakri-Id, Muslims usually favour it by saying plants have life too.
*www.animalliberationfront.com/Philosophy/Morality/Biology/Do%20Animals%20Feel%20Pain.htm
Read it, it is written by a muslim himself!

Some islamic sites also say "Muhammed was Kalki avatar". If u know even a little bit about Hinduism, u'll find it extremely absurd! U wont find hindu sites on vedas etc talking about any other religion or giving any justification for dieties etc by commenting on excerpts from holy books of other religion.

Its becoz of these sites and groups like LeT and Alqaeda, that ur whole community is getting defamed. If u wanna blame anything then blame it on them, raise ur voice against them. The response of general public is just becoz of their actions. So getting angry on people of other religion and seeing their statements is useless.

I have read your posts in the past, but u shud ponder on my posts too like I said by removing religion out of ur mind for an hour!


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

@mediator: I DID mention you are right..and I DID mention that if this was told about me PERSONALLY...chill dude, I'm agreeing with you.

Besides, if ppl said I was support LeT and Al-Qaeda, they will have to start searching for their front teeth.

I guess the reason this is a lot more visceral and real in my case is I went for Friday prayers too...millions of Muslims did. You end up feeling very vulnerable ya know...and some penis-head comes along saying "OMG! You n00bs desrve it!"...I'm not exactly going to be very understanding.

Edit: About that Bakrid thing...man, as long as there are non-vegetarians in the world..I see no reason to defend my faith. End of discussion.


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

faraaz...Understand one thing.....people don't blame Muslims.....

The term "Muslim terrorists" came because the terrorist groups do it in the name of the God.

thats the whole f****n problem.


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Try blaming this on the Muslims...


I demand an explanation for the statement. I am not sayin this coz I think U r blaming the Hindus. It is because I think you feel insecure in the country. Its  a complex. Its a complex that has come because of the B....s who cause all the trouble in the name of Muslims. (Defend urself if u can...I am blaming you....ppl like u)
What happened when Afzal was given death sentence? It was because of the pressure in the name of "minority" the sentence was dismissed. Did he deserve that pardon? You telme sir...I am all ears....


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

Did you actually read my posts? I already explained myself. Looks to me like you are looking for a fight...



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> faraaz...Understand one thing.....people don't blame Muslims.....
> 
> The term "Muslim terrorists" came because the terrorist groups do it in the name of the God.
> 
> ...



You are blaming me because of the B....s who cause all the trouble in the name of Muslims? And who is this Afzal? Never heard of him.

Look man...I'd go find some more quotes from that page to show what like-minded individuals such as yourself are saying over on the news pages...but turns out they have this thing called "Report Abuse" so most of it has been taken down.

You want me to explain myself? I already did...have a gander at what I wrote 2 posts ago...still can't understand? Its probably cuz you don't want to...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 18, 2007)

i am sure it is a work of any pakistan based terror outfit!  i never heard of any hindu terrorist and as long as LTTE is concern they r not figting in the name of religion they r fighting for cause.
all such blast is common in pakistan during fridays (if i am right than pakistan is muslim country and friday prayer is important for all muslims and if they can do it in pakistan than why not in india?) so those who think paki terrorist  can't do this should think again.


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

I don't want a fight..... Did u get angry as u are when a temple was bombed, condemn Afzal's pardon...Did u do that? 
When ppl blame muslims they blame terrorists who are taking cover in that name...Not u....



			
				sivarap said:
			
		

> I don't want a fight..... Did u get angry as u are when a temple was bombed, condemn Afzal's pardon...Did u do that?
> When ppl blame muslims they blame terrorists who are taking cover in that name...Not u....



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammad_Afzal


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> faraaz...Understand one thing.....people don't blame Muslims.....
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...



Can you explain that please? You said in the SAME post that you blame me AND you don't blame me...which is it??

As for today's incident, I am getting angry because if it was in Bangalore, there is a very real chance that I may personally have been in danger. I've never been to temples actually...so if a temple gets blown up, I don't feel the same anger. Does this mean I like hearing about Hindus getting killed? You think I'm a communal little ****?? I'm not...I condemn these attacks, and I certainly lament the loss of human life. But oh nooo...I'm a Muslim! I must be celebrating the death of all these kafirs, right?? Spare me your holier than thou attitude, mate.

And yeah...I'm looking forward to find out whether you are blaming me or not...


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Did you actually read my posts? I already explained myself. Looks to me like you are looking for a fight...
> 
> 
> 
> You are blaming *me* because of the B....s who cause all the trouble in the name of Muslims? And who is this Afzal? Never heard of him.


When did i blame u?


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Look man...I'd go find some more quotes from that page to show what *like-minded individuals such as yourself *are saying over on the news pages...but turns out they have this thing called "Report Abuse" so most of it has been taken down.
> 
> You want me to explain myself? I already did...have a gander at what I wrote 2 posts ago...still can't understand? Its probably cuz you don't want to...


What the hell do u mean....Did I talk about U or Muslims? I was defending U moron...Understand that.....


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

Read my post above...

As for Afzal, what I make out from the link you posted was that he was released due to political pressure, not religious pressure...

And yeah...as for my "likeminded individuals" comment, I apologize, I was wrong.

All sorted out?


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> faraaz...Understand one thing.....people don't blame Muslims.....
> 
> The term "Muslim terrorists" came because the terrorist groups do it in the name of the God.
> 
> ...



From when do you have teh disorder of not reading the lines completely?
I blame you because I think you are <the bold text>...I think you have the unnecessary complex....
The "u" means you as an individual...Not any community.....


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

You still said you blame me and people like me...that is what I was responding to. Now you are saying you dont?? I read just fine...I'm guessing you have a disorder of typing **** and forgetting about it the next second...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 18, 2007)

i wonder why these terrorist always kill innocent people why not politicians? who create differences between people?


----------



## faraaz (May 18, 2007)

Because innocent people can't fight back mate...politicians can...


----------



## sivarap (May 18, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Read my post above...
> 
> As for Afzal, what I make out from the link you posted was that he was released due to political pressure, not religious pressure...



My point was different....Forget it....not important....



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> And yeah...as for my "likeminded individuals" comment, I apologize, I was wrong.
> All sorted out?



Apology accepted.


			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Try blaming this on the Muslims...


And please donot have this attitude.



> You are blaming me because of the B....s who cause all the trouble in the name of Muslims?


No. I blame you because You think people blame "you"(as an individual and as a part of muslim community) when the blame is actually on the people who belong to the community causing trouble(read as terrorists)......


----------



## kumarmohit (May 18, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> i wonder why these terrorist always kill innocent people why not politicians? who create differences between people?



Its not that they do not kill leaders, they do try and get lucky sometimes, like Rajeev Gandhi, General Vaidya, and I do not know how many in other countries.

Basically they want people to accept what they want and they want to terrorise in accepting it. Religion is just one misguiding tool used to turn ppl into terrorists, others examples are Naxalites who 'fight for equality and a bunch of other such false claims' while all they is do is looting, raping, murder and extortion. LTTE which is fighting for ethnic grounds, same with IRA. But they are nothing more than criminals or in most cases misguided people who are too naive to think for themselves and believe n whatever is pumped in their mind.


----------

